# Help ID this bolt action



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't read any of the writing on this one. Someone put a different stock on it and it needs replacing. I'm also considering selling it but first need to know what I'm selling. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Winchester Model OF 1917

Serial # looks like 4033











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks somewhat like my 1903 Springfield


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a Winchester Model 1917, like stated above.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Winchester/Enfield 1917.*

Very strong and solid action but heavy.


----------

